# 4-5 dump setup on single pump



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I plan on getting a hydroholics manifold but in the mean time I got a pile of dumps I can hookup to make sure everything works correctly. Looking for a dagram how to hook up 4-5 dumps to make a single pump lift like a 2 pump setup (just front and rear lift seperate). I got enough dumps to do this but I need to know for sure how and where to hook everything up plus how to wire it where it would lift just the front or just the back.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

there was a few pics of this on here somewhere.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

All you need to do is T the pressure port and put slow downs before the check valves. Then just close the one for which end you don't want to raise and hit the switch. You may even be able to use the slowdown on the rearend side of the T as a restricter to get both the front and back to lift together fairly evenly.

Just make sure they are quality slowdowns so you don't blow them, don't use any of those small brass types. I was thinking a Parker slowdown when typing this.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 29 2011, 05:03 PM~20212303
> *I plan on getting a hydroholics manifold but in the mean time I got a pile of dumps I can hookup to make sure everything works correctly. Looking for a dagram how to hook up 4-5 dumps to make a single pump lift like a 2 pump setup (just front and rear lift seperate). I got enough dumps to do this but I need to know for sure how and where to hook everything up plus how to wire it where it would lift just the front or just the back.
> *


connect slow down valve after 5th dump to return on tank,easy to plumb but you need four 6 prong switches...... easy to wire and this way mimics a 4 pump setup...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 29 2011, 07:59 PM~20213778
> *connect slow down valve after 5th dump to return on tank,easy to plumb but you need four 6 prong switches...... easy to wire and this way mimics a 4 pump setup...
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Im missing something but when you open the 5th dump. 

What will keep all 4 dumps from returnning into the tank ? 

Because the pressure will want to push back in from the return ports of the dumps.

I think you need some T's and check valves to do this.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 29 2011, 07:59 PM~20213778
> *connect slow down valve after 5th dump to return on tank,easy to plumb but you need four 6 prong switches...... easy to wire and this way mimics a 4 pump setup...
> 
> 
> ...



That wont work cuz the pressur from the cylinder will reopen tne dump.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

If you are going to mimic the 5 dump block, you need to feed the 4 cylinder dumps from the bottom side of the dump. 


wiring from hydroholics 1-5 wirng

plumbing 1-5plumbing


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Mar 30 2011, 01:15 AM~20215741
> *If you are going to mimic the 5 dump block, you need to feed the 4 cylinder dumps from the bottom side of the dump.
> wiring from hydroholics 1-5 wirng
> 
> ...




is that diagram for just to front or back seperatly? 

I laid out some dumps today how I would think it would work Ill have to post a pic later and see what everyone thinks

I want my pump to lift the front or back seperatly no side to side hopefully the way I figured out how the dumps are they will work that way and ill be golden then


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oh right see if you can follow me on this

the yellow is pressure from the pump as it passes through the dumps each outside dump corisponds to front or back.

the inside dumps are blocked on one side (green line) this way if you only want to lift the front the rear middle dump will not be open to allow fluid to the rear.

the red is just return back to the pump

will this work? of course there will be check valves and slow downs etc etc



:cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 30 2011, 05:12 PM~20221423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think you have the 2 dumps in the middle backwards and you can get a way with only 1 there. 

Too bad you dont have a square dump it will help out too or this other dump I have , it a good dump for this also. 

Ill get some pics tonight and post them up.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

possibly but the way I got the inside dumps ran is pressure through the return that way if no power is going to that paticular dump its not open to pass fluid to front or back seems that it would work out fine that way. I looked at the three dump setup and I dont see how that would work splitting it for front and back off one pump.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 30 2011, 05:59 PM~20221791
> *possibly but the way I got the inside dumps ran is pressure through the return that way if no power is going to that paticular dump its not open to pass fluid to front or back seems that it would work out fine that way. I looked at the three dump setup and I dont see how that would work splitting it for front and back off one pump.
> *



When pressure goes threw the return port, it will push the dump valve workings back and the oil will pass threw.

But of course in the other dirrection it will block untill power is added.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20221899
> *When pressure goes threw the return port, it will push the dump valve workings back and the oil will pass threw.
> *



if there is no power how will it pass through?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 30 2011, 06:13 PM~20221925
> *if there is no power how will it pass through?
> *



Because there is workings in there that is ment to be pulled up when power is added, you just doing they same by the pressure comming up from the bottom.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 30 2011, 08:15 PM~20221954
> *Because there is workings in there that is ment to be pulled up when power is added, you just doing they same by the pressure comming up from the bottom.
> *



gotcha...well if thats the case then how can this work?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Check it out, get one of your dumps and get a skinny screwdriver and push it into the return port , you will able to open the dump.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20221972
> *gotcha...well if thats the case then how can this work?
> *



I have to put one together for you to understand, I can do that tonight and post up some pics if no one beats me to it.

There is a lot of ways to do this and I like being a show off. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 30 2011, 06:24 PM~20222034
> *There is a lot of ways to do this and I like being a show off.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

here goes , I threw this together so no one bash it 


the front hoses will be attach to the 2 top dumps.

The flow will go threw the middle dump to the top dumps.

When the middle dump is opened , it will send the flow to the back hoses.

Thats the lower dumps. 

Because the front is heaver than the back, the flow will push to the back when ever the middle dump is opened.

Get it?












front hoses























back hoses
























Then you just add the middle dump wire to your switch for the back.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Hey geezer lets re-do my set up like that since I dont need no fancy schmancy hopping side to side action. just up and down. like in the bedroom with the ol' lady.. :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 31 2011, 03:11 AM~20225382
> *here goes , I threw this together so no one bash it
> the front hoses will be attach to the 2 top dumps.
> 
> ...




ok I see how its setup, I made a three dump setup today just seems if your trying to lift the back and the middle dump opens to do so that the weight of the front could cause the front to pass fluid back, unless your running a checkvavle in between correct?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 01:55 PM~20228728
> *ok I see how its setup, I made a three dump setup today  just seems if your trying to lift the back and the middle dump opens to do so that the weight of the front could cause the front to pass fluid back, unless your running a checkvavle in between correct?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok well I was thinkin wouldn't this work?


Plumb a pump like a basic 2 pump 4 dump setup. Wire it up the same, just skip the front pumps wiring. Then run 1 small hose to the back, tee it off and have it split to the back cylinders. Run a long hose to the front and tee it off to both cylinders.


When u hit the switch, it lifts the whole car. Dump the right rear corner switch, and the ass would drop. Dump the left rear switch to dump the front. I kno it aint fancy but wouldn't it work?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Fluid transfer. Yeah it will work, but you're essentially just making half of an eight dump. One more dump, and one less check valve, and you won't have sway...

I see you're talking about a 1-2. Same severe fluid transfer issues.


----------

